# Fly fishing seminar West Marine, 3500 Barrancas



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I am coordinating a series of seminars at West Marine,3500 Barrancas over the next few months and will organize one on about any fishing, boating, or issues of interest.

I have a commitment from one of the most notable fly fishermen around, Dennis Majewski, who will cover salt water fly fishing gear, techniques and hot spots. This will probably be onSaturday morning, around 8AM.

Anyone interested, send me a message, with number of attendees and your preference of a date/time or drop by the store and sign up.

Tom Vandiver


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 5pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Hello Tom. Is this listing for the Fly Fishing seminar going to be held this Saturday 03/08/08, or at a Saturday date to be determined. I would be very interested, but need a little advance notice to put this on the calendar. Thanks in advance. TB<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">PS Glad to hear that your up and moving around again.....</DIV>


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! It is good to be walking again.

The fly fishing seminar will be in April or May. I need some lead time to publicize it. Will keep you posted.

Tom


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Add me to the list, I've been tying and flying for several years, I need to freshen up my skills. Always willing to learn more. Thanks


----------



## cast-n-blast (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll go


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Most of my experience is trout streams so I'd like any tips I could get. 

I'm the only fly fisher I know!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

if it is at 8am i will be there. i work nights and will be geting off at 0730 on any given saturday. so keep us posted.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a few are interested in this. Just let us know when you get a firm date. Thanxxxxxxxxxx, TB


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

i would be interested....i have never fly fished before, and would be interested in learning about the sport.


----------

